# Reliable source.



## Ava.tkin (Jan 23, 2017)

I am not a dang robot nor a scammer lol. Buttttttt I do need some help if anyone can suggest a reliable source for meds such as cialis, ###### and roids! Please! If anyone can recommend a source I would greatly appreciate it?! Been searching for weeks and can't find anything besides yuanchang pharma and max source. 
Thanks yall!


----------



## stonetag (Jan 23, 2017)

You're going to get hammered! And wtf is wrong with yaunchang pharma, I get all my tiger penis there.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 23, 2017)

Only assholes call it roids


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 23, 2017)

For something easy like Cialis, check out AllDayChemist. 

Can't help you with anything else.


----------



## automatondan (Jan 23, 2017)

My guess is that you will not be with very much longer, but as the guys have said, we are not going to help you to obtain illegal drugs.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 23, 2017)

ask your local endo.  Hes more likely to help you than anyone here.


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 23, 2017)

Some times people never cease to amaze me.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 23, 2017)

Tijuana Mexico


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 23, 2017)

Pm Cecil for the best yamroot


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 23, 2017)

Ava.tkin said:


> I am not a dang robot nor a scammer lol. Buttttttt I do need some help if anyone can suggest a reliable source for meds such as cialis, ###### and roids! Please! If anyone can recommend a source I would greatly appreciate it?! Been searching for weeks and can't find anything besides yuanchang pharma and max source.
> Thanks yall!



Keep it to PED. You will get flamed but you go beyond PED and you get banned. Notice I edited your post.

And don't try and argue the merits of it as performance enhancing. Not going to hear it.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jan 24, 2017)

And this is your first post and you ask for a so called source ?!?!? Wrong forum buddy !!!!!!


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 24, 2017)

not a source board


----------



## Jaydub (Jan 25, 2017)

There's always barber collage


----------



## FIRSTGEN (Jan 26, 2017)

Meet me outside how bout dat!!


----------



## Omni (Jan 26, 2017)

The Rules are usually at the top of each forum. Just take your time and do your research!


----------



## Dukie333 (Feb 6, 2017)

Has anyone heard of napsgear.org?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 6, 2017)

Dukie333 said:


> Has anyone heard of napsgear.org?



Omg... use the search box and you will see yes we all have.  That's a stay away pretty much unanimously


----------



## Dukie333 (Feb 6, 2017)

Has anyone heard of napsgear.org?


----------



## automatondan (Feb 6, 2017)

Why are you posting this question twice? Are you a robot focker?


----------



## TrickWilliams (Feb 6, 2017)

Gaylord Focker


----------



## Evander618 (Feb 10, 2017)

Find the monsters in your local gym and demand their sources, almost like you did here. It will always works..... That is how i found ROIDS! It may take a cew black eyes.....


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 10, 2017)

Omni said:


> The Rules are usually at the top of each forum. Just take your time and do your research!



Anyone who emails this douche is a retard . He should be banned for soliciting members with an email in his signature


----------



## Bigben (Feb 12, 2017)

Cash me outside! How bout dat.


----------



## STEVEO (Mar 14, 2017)

Cialis get it from any pharmacy over the counter mate, as for juice well u got a long way mate


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Mar 15, 2017)

Come on guys, he's been looking for weeks, don't you think he has suffered enough?  It only took me 3 years to find a guy.


----------



## Jaydub (Mar 15, 2017)

Hey! I've heard of napsgear.org!


----------



## Dohrmids (Mar 20, 2017)

Has anyone heard abt landmarkchem?


----------



## Chaos501 (Apr 6, 2017)

Doctors office will give you a discount card...... best bet here. Oh and you'll pay out of the ass for about 10 days worth!


----------

